# hello



## agroMantid (Nov 29, 2007)

hello, I've been visiting the forum for a long time, I have been keeping mantids with my mom for a while, we have five species of mantids and I like the forum


----------



## Mantis Keeper (Nov 29, 2007)

Well welcome officially then. What species do you have?


----------



## Mantida (Nov 29, 2007)

Mantis Keeper said:


> Well welcome officially then. What species do you have?


Welcome! &amp; like Mantis Keeper said, please do tell.


----------



## macro junkie (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## idolomantis (Nov 30, 2007)

welcome AND MAY THE MANTIS BE WHIT YOU  

and what spieces do you have?


----------



## robo mantis (Nov 30, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## Rick (Nov 30, 2007)

Hey


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 30, 2007)

Hello and Welcome from OHIO


----------

